# Cabinet door stops



## Dophi (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm working on my first display cabinet. It is a two door unit. The write-up with the plan refers to two types of door stops. One is a ball catch and the other is a magnetic catch. I have looked at both. I would like to get the opinion of some of you as to which one is preferable, if in fact one is. It would seem to me the installation process for both types is very similar and of the same level of difficulty. I would appreciate any feedback you have to offer.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have used both types on cabinet doors, and I prefer the magnetic type best, myself…Both work good, and both install about the same…It's just a matter of choice with you as to which one u want to use…...


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I prefer the magnet type. It pulls the door closed vs you having to push it. However the ball catch are not as noticeable as the magnet type. Just depends on what you want.


----------



## Dophi (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for your responses. It would seem there is no clear cut advantage to either option. I guess I'll try the ball catch even though it would seem more of a challenge.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

For lesser cabinets, such as kitchen, the magnetic is okay, though still outdated. The ball catch is a more refined, professional look, especially for nicer cabinetry, such as a display case!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What about self closing hinges. No stop needed if they are overlay doors.


----------



## Dophi (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion AlaskaGuy, however, the cabinet is frameless and I plan to use wrap around non mortise inset hinges.


----------

